# Best New Owner Breeds?



## NickyNangle (17 June 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I'm gearing up to buy my first ever horse. I've part owned horses before, and have plenty of experience working on a yard. 

I'm not a novice and enjoy eventing though I've never entered a serious competition before, it has always just been for fun. Now that I'm 18 I'm looking for a equine friend who I can travel the UK with and compete on.

I love to ride western as well as English so I'd love to own a horse I could do both of those on. Just a genuine all rounder. 

I'm too tall for the likes of Highland Ponies and most cobs so would need something a little bigger. 

Living on Scotland means I'd be doing a lot of hacking with friends for fun alongside the competing. 

Which breeds of horse would you recommend for a first time owner? I've ridden everything from ponies to clydesdales, I'm just not sure where to start. 

My other question is- would it be wise to get an unbroken horse as your first one? I've had a hand in training horses before but I've never actually broken one in myself. I feel like it would be a very fulfilling experience. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bellaboo18 (17 June 2019)

These threads are so worrying.
Don't get an unbroken horse. Get a 'bombproof', easygoing, older horse. Whatever the breed. Even with your experience, you are a novice horse owner. For your first horse set yourself up to succeed, so many people overhorse themselves.


----------



## NickyNangle (17 June 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			These threads are so worrying.
Don't get an unbroken horse. Get a 'bombproof', easygoing, older horse. Whatever the breed. Even with your experience, you are a novice horse owner. For your first horse set yourself up to succeed, so many people overhorse themselves.
		
Click to expand...

My problem with getting an easygoing old horse is that I've been riding for 13 years and I've ridden green horses multiple times so I know that if I owned a bomb proof old horse it really wouldn't be any kind of challenge to me at all.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (17 June 2019)

NickyNangle said:



			My problem with getting an easygoing old horse is that I've been riding for 13 years and I've ridden green horses multiple times so I know that if I owned a bomb proof old horse it really wouldn't be any kind of challenge to me at all.
		
Click to expand...

Not an old horse an older horse. There is a big difference between riding for 13 years or even 30 years and owning a horse. Be careful how much of a challenge you give yourself.


----------



## ihatework (17 June 2019)

NickyNangle said:



			My problem with getting an easygoing old horse is that I've been riding for 13 years and I've ridden green horses multiple times so I know that if I owned a bomb proof old horse it really wouldn't be any kind of challenge to me at all.
		
Click to expand...

And this is the fatal flaw a lot of over-confident but inexperienced new owners make, they then come to earth with a bump!

You donâ€™t need a half dead dobbin but whatever you do you donâ€™t want a young green one. 

Buy something that is already doing the job with a fairly inexperienced amateur, Iâ€™d suggest looking over 10 and donâ€™t get hung up on breed or appearance too much. Type and temperament are paramount.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2019)

so many people who have been riding for what they think is a long time buy a horse who is too much for them.  an unbroken horse is definitely not the way to go!!!!  yes it is very fulfilling to do everything yourself but for a first horse its not a good idea.  each horse has a different temperament so you need something sensible that has been there and done it for a first horse......


----------



## dogatemysalad (17 June 2019)

There's a world of difference between buying an unbacked baby and buying a sane schoolmaster, which does not equate to a bombproof old horse. Part sharing a green horse is a totally different experience to having the sole responsibility of introducing an untouched youngster and ensuring that horse has a thoughtful and competent start to ridden work. 
You may see that as a challenge for yourself, but what can you offer that horse who will have to learn despite your mistakes ? 
Learn to walk before you run. Don't think about what your horse can do for you, think about what sort of home you can offer him or her. 
At 18, you maybe over estimating your abilities and underestimating the responsibility you owe to the horse. Buy a sane, well schooled horse and learn from him before you try to teach a baby.


----------



## HEM (17 June 2019)

Just the other day a friend of mine who has been riding forever and has owned 3 previous horses had to sell her unbroken project horse less than 6 months after buying it. 

My advice (as others have already said) buy something that is already doing what you want it to do. Just because it is already doing it doesn't mean you cannot improve it/train it/"put your stamp on it" and gain that 'team' bond.


----------



## NickyNangle (17 June 2019)

NickyNangle said:



			Hello everyone,

I'm gearing up to buy my first ever horse. I've part owned horses before, and have plenty of experience working on a yard.

I'm not a novice and enjoy eventing though I've never entered a serious competition before, it has always just been for fun. Now that I'm 18 I'm looking for a equine friend who I can travel the UK with and compete on.

I love to ride western as well as English so I'd love to own a horse I could do both of those on. Just a genuine all rounder.

I'm too tall for the likes of Highland Ponies and most cobs so would need something a little bigger.

Living on Scotland means I'd be doing a lot of hacking with friends for fun alongside the competing.

Which breeds of horse would you recommend for a first time owner? I've ridden everything from ponies to clydesdales, I'm just not sure where to start.

My other question is- would it be wise to get an unbroken horse as your first one? I've had a hand in training horses before but I've never actually broken one in myself. I feel like it would be a very fulfilling experience.

Thank you in advance
		
Click to expand...

Okay, I feel like a lot of people are taking this out of the context I was asking. So many people have answered the part where I asked if it would be a good idea to get an unbroken horse. I never actually said that I was going to buy one. I was just asking. 

Not one person has actually answered my actual question with regards to what would be a good horse for a first time owner. Everyone seems to be jumping right to the part where I asked about unbroken horses and pointing out that I'm a novice owner, if you'd read the rest of the question you'd know that.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2019)

yes we have.....l i said you need a horse that has been there and done it with a good temperament......

all breeds have good and bad so no one can suggest which breed you should go for....


----------



## ihatework (17 June 2019)

NickyNangle said:



			Okay, I feel like a lot of people are taking this out of the context I was asking. So many people have answered the part where I asked if it would be a good idea to get an unbroken horse. I never actually said that I was going to buy one. I was just asking.

Not one person has actually answered my actual question with regards to what would be a good horse for a first time owner. Everyone seems to be jumping right to the part where I asked about unbroken horses and pointing out that I'm a novice owner, if you'd read the rest of the question you'd know that.
		
Click to expand...

Well I answered your question ðŸ¤·â€â™€ï¸


----------



## HEM (17 June 2019)

I think I answered your question too. Breed is not something I personally would ever go off. If I was you I would look for a horse that is already doing what you are wanting to do with as well as your other 'lifestyle' requirements i.e. must live out.

When/If I am looking for a horse I am looking at what it can do/ what it already does, its personality and what it would be like to keep!


----------



## Ridererror (17 June 2019)

I am getting dejavu....wasn't there a similar post recently....same age poster....considering OTT???

Anyway I digress.  I think temperament, ability etc is above and beyond specific "breeds"


----------



## Yokosmom (17 June 2019)

However, I've also noticed novice riders being advised to steer clear of thoroughbreds, (especially ex-racers), arabs, etc.  The advice is sometimes conflicting....


----------



## Maesto's Girl (17 June 2019)

Don't confine yourself to breed. I know of OTTB who are completely sane and cobs that are bonkers! It's temperament over breed for me. The best thing you can do is decide what you want out of a horse and look for the sale ads that answer this...no breed though! Even just look at height and age as part of your search...nothing else! By the sounds of things you'd be looking at something around 8-10 that has good brakes, can hack alone and in company and has the endurance to do low level eventing. I'd also ask about their feeding as for a new owner the easier feed the better as feeds are a minefield and can add up in cost. Also how much time and money you can put into training them. I am currently training up my Arab for dressage which has taken 2 years so far and we are just about getting somewhere from green to sometimes placing in our prelims. That's with 5 rides a week and at least one lesson a week...even in the winter. Having something trained for what you want to do is something to look for if time and money is not on your side

For me, no breed is a no go (except for Welsh A-C, Shetlands etc as they are too small ) it's that they meet what I want to do. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## Shay (17 June 2019)

The answer on breeds etc is already given.  But OP - you're 18?  What are your long term plans?  I presume you have just finished your highers?  Are you in long term stable (as in stable employment - not work in a horse stable...) work?  Planning to go to Uni?  I absolutely get that you want to start your new horsey life  -  but please think about the practicalities of cost and long term commitment.  Don't do yourself out of some of the things you can really only do as a young person.  What about seeing if you can get short term work as a groom / rider?  Getting your BHS qualifications and using them to travel the world a bit working with horses?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 June 2019)

The best advice I can give is to ask your instructor and any horsey friends, to give you some HONEST feedback about your riding ability and the sort of horse they think might suit you.

Best is if your instructor goes with you on a viewing - always take someone with you in any case as they might see things that you don't.

IF there are any good honest dealers yards in your area (ask your instructor and friends) then this is a good way to go. But be very very careful with dealers yards!

Ditto everyone's advice re. getting a youngster; not a good idea at all if you're a first time owner.


----------



## catkin (17 June 2019)

NickyNangle said:



			My problem with getting an easygoing old horse is that I've been riding for 13 years and I've ridden green horses multiple times so I know that if I owned a bomb proof old horse it really wouldn't be any kind of challenge to me at all.
		
Click to expand...

The first couple of years of riding away a young horse is not the same as riding an established horse. It can be pretty boring if you want to Do Stuff - you will spend most of the time going over the basics, rides will be short as you don't want to overcook a youngster either physically and mentally, you will need plenty of backup people available, there will be times when you need to give them a break as you have to go at their pace (you can guarantee that they will need a break when you are most looking forward to lots of riding, that's how it rolls).

Get yourself an established horse as your first horse - go and have some fun, make friends with the hoss and get to know them really well, take lessons to learn some new skills - there's always a challenge or two to be had with even the most 'perfect' horse!

As for breeds, well there's going to be those you get on with and those you don't in any breed so go for the individual who makes your heart sing whatever breed they are.


----------



## Upthecreek (17 June 2019)

The best thing to do is put pen to paper and write down what you want from a four legged friend (e.g size, build, what you want to do together) and what you can offer him or her (e.g livery yard, private home with no facilities or whatever). Donâ€™t have any preconceived ideas about what particular breeds are supposed to be suitable for. You need to be looking at horses that are compatible with what you want to do and the facilities/time/budget you have available. So many people make the mistake of buying what I call a â€˜horse for the futureâ€™ and find themselves hopelessly over-horsed. The horse needs to be the right one for now. Regardless of your experience with horses owning your own, rather than sharing or loaning, is a whole different ball game. The buck stops with you and being solely responsible for the first time is scary. For a first horse you need one that is already doing the activities you want to do so that you can go out and have fun together. It doesnâ€™t have to be a plod. Donâ€™t make the mistake of buying a â€˜projectâ€™ to â€˜bring onâ€™ and sell on for a profit. So many people do this and rarely do they have the level of skill or experience required. Many of these horses just go from unsuitable home to unsuitable home and itâ€™s sad. Iâ€™m sorry to sound negative, but buying a horse is a huge commitment. Whilst it can be great fun and rewarding itâ€™s also extremely time consuming, very expensive and sometimes stressful. Good luck!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (17 June 2019)

Horses are always a challenge. There is always something you can do better or help them improve on so donâ€™t think that just cause you've got an older experienced horse that it will be easy or boring.  

As others have said I don't think breed really matters temperament wise, my mare changes temperament based on what mood she wakes up in and how long I take making her feed.  However, a native breed are very easy to keep so might be a good idea to look at them.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (18 June 2019)

Join your local branch of the pony club and you will meet and hear of competent horses being loaned and sold..they will have a track record to build on and you will gain experience with support. Keep an open mind regarding type and age and let us know how you get on.


----------



## windand rain (18 June 2019)

The best breed is the one that fits the horse you like. You say you are too tall for highlands and cobs etc but actually they are often much bigger to ride than skinny legged tbs etc and often just as challenging. There are a few overheight highlands but a full up 14.2 is a big strong horse. Next point would be regardless of how long you have riding your first horse is going to be a shock to the system as everything from a stone in its foot to life threatening colic is down to you and only you. If you enjoy western you wont want too tall anyway as most western horses come in about 15/15.2 hh. Cowboys rode cow ponies for a reason. As to age it again depends on the horse do not discount any and try well before you buy. I will say that unbroken is probably not an option as unless you buy a weanling and wait 5 years for it you are unlikely to find something started the way you would do so or a responsible breeder to sell you one.


----------



## Widgeon (18 June 2019)

windand rain said:



			The best breed is the one that fits the horse you like. You say you are too tall for highlands and cobs etc but actually they are often much bigger to ride than skinny legged tbs etc and often just as challenging. There are a few overheight highlands but a full up 14.2 is a big strong horse.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say just the same - I am 5'7" and ride a 13.3 Highland, and I look fine on her because she's built like a tank. I wouldn't rule out a whole breed like that, just look for adverts for anything that's doing what you want, is about the right size and isn't a baby or ancient.


----------



## gallopingby (18 June 2019)

Unless you are particularly tall OP  a highland would  take up the leg and many are ridden by people who are really quite tall ie easily 6 foot. As you asked about breed then welsh cobs have no height limit and Dales have a preferred height but can be over 14,2. It all depends on the conformation of horse (and rider). Connies also can be over height. Nothing to beat a good native pony if youâ€™re wanting a breed but be prepared to pay, a quarter house could also be a good solution, as already said much better to find a middle aged one with sufficient miles on the clock to have fun with or consider a share.at 18 youâ€™ve your life in front of you donâ€™t get bogged down by buying a horse that turns out not to be what youâ€™re wanting, rather find one you can have fun with, without the tears that will inevitably result from an unbroken or â€˜bargainâ€™ purchase.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 June 2019)

I wouldn't go for any particular breed if you just want a good alrounder most breeds and cross breeds are quite capable of doing that level, and it really depends on your budget and what sort of competing you want to do.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (18 June 2019)

How about loaning a horse first? Then you can save the cost of buying and the long-term commitment but still get the experience of owning. Youâ€™d also get a better idea of your own ability to be solely responsible for a horse - it is very different to working at a yard, part sharing or having riding school lessons.
If you do want to buy one straight away, breed is not the most important thing to me. Instead, have a height range, age, temperament requirements etc in mind - your requirements will not be limited to one or two specific breeds. Also if you want to compete soon, you wonâ€™t be able to do that on an unbacked youngster. Say itâ€™s three years old when you get it, thereâ€™s still two years before you can think of competing it properly, and then it will be at the lower levels until it gains experience. I understand wanting to train a horse up and â€˜put your stamp on itâ€™ but itâ€™s perfectly possible to do that with an older horse too. My horse - who is my first horse - was nine when I got him, and pretty unflappable on the ground. That doesnâ€™t mean heâ€™s a plod, heâ€™s one of the most forward horses Iâ€™ve ridden, but it does help that he is chilled around stuff that Iâ€™m inexperienced in - like competing, and caring for a horse by myself. Something like that sounds good for you - for a first time owner you need something that is easy to look after, because thatâ€™s the stuff you wonâ€™t have done before.


----------



## coblets (21 June 2019)

Definitely wouldn't recommend an unbroken horse as your first, unless you've got a very experienced trainer ready to help you along the way, and you're prepared to pay for lessons and possible schooling/breaking livery.


----------

